# Dogs in Switzerland



## mikeandju (May 13, 2005)

We usually go to France but are thinking thinking of taking in Switzerland early this summer. Has anyone had any problems with taking a dog? As far as I can tell the PET scheme covers Switzerland and several camp sites seem to accept dogs.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mike
Taking a dog into Switzerland is no problem at all as long as the dog had a shot against rabies. Many campsites as well as restaurants accept dogs . Hope you enjoy your stay here you have a choice of the french part along the lake of Geneva, or across the alps in Ticino what we call the sunny room of Switzerland where you can practice your Italian or German in the Zürich/Bern area or last but not least in the Alps.
Regards,John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Switzerland*

Hi

I have not stayed in Switzerland with a dog, but travelled through with Oscar en route to Italy.

We spent a penny at a service area and there was a dog pooh bin - a sign that dogs are catered for!

Russell


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

We travelled through Switzerland with our Labrador and never had any issues at campsites or otherwise


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We spent a week in Switzerland with our dog, no problems encountered.
Saas Fe is a lovely spot. Parking at P2 ?? as I forget now but its right at the entrance to the village and you will see it in my photos (page 12) or in the aires folder under Switzerland.


----------

